# Worried I might get fired for this ?



## Caseman100 (Dec 5, 2021)

Today I worked the self checkout. Anyway the scanner wasn't working for one of them . When it went to the settings screen I accidentally hit reset scanner. Didn't think it would affect the tough screen, where they couldn't get into it . A tech is coming in sometime in the next 16 hours .


----------



## MrT (Dec 5, 2021)

If there is nothing malicious about it and its an accident then you are fine.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Next time the scanner isn't working try reboot system (fast). If that doesn't work, do reboot system (slow)


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 7, 2021)

Sometimes the machine just needs a kick in the pants. When it happens again (because it will) and it has nothing to do with the bill / coin dispenser or simply goes wonky, do a restart. There’s also a button under the hood that you can press to do a force restart.


----------

